# Releasing recovered pigeons, feeling bad



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello,

I rescued 2 pigeons, one male and female. They are mated and even gave birth to one baby, which is grown up and was released along with other birds in a rescue center, pre release aviary and now has a wild life.

Now the male pigeon is suddenly attacking the female pigeon his mate visciously and she is always getting abused, sometimes I see them cuddling but in the past 2 days, I mostly see her coo all the time trying to get away from him in the box. If I let them both out, he doesnt care about anything and only focused on her perching by her attempting to attack her again. Maybe they grew apart??

She is always hiding back in her box to get away from him.

Now both of these birds recovered very well, the male could use a few more weeks but the female is in amazing shape other than her scalped head, not a lot just a few feathers on her head by the male.


Should I release release her the weather is very good, if I dont release her now then it will start to get colder in a couple of months.

I thought about releasing them together, but the male although he flies very well he is not as strong as his hen.

It might be my imagination too because they have been indoor for the past 6 months or so. Maybe he will get more active and catch up with the other birds once he has to fly again.

They only paired up indoor, before that they were strangers. Can they live without each other if I release her tomorrow.


Although I would rather keep them indoor, i feel like its selfish on my part to not let them go.

Please let me know asap so I can either release them both tomorrow or release the hen alone back into their established flock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he isn't 100% then he shouldn't be released. I think you are seeing him trying to drive her back to the nest to lay eggs, and that is what he is doing. Most males will do that. But some are more aggressive than others. I have had some males that won't even let their hens outside in the aviary to bathe. I just lock those males up when they are being like that so that the hen can get some exercise and bathing in. I don't like those males either. They don't let up on the hen. You should probably wait till they are both ready for release. Can you just lock him up and let her out for a while each day? He probably needs more out of cage time to build up his strength in flying. Let them out separately if you need to.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3 about not releasing until they are totally ready. Also it is ok to keep them indoors and not release them. If they are bonded it is unfair to release one...one pigeon is predator cjphow. Would out them in cages side by side for a while. We have a pair who always fight when she lays eggs. Then when she tires of the fake eggs, because I swap them, she welcomes him back.


----------

